
ESLint: A Next-Generation JavaScript Linter - muriithi
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2015/09/eslint-the-next-generation-javascript-linter/
======
SerpentJoe
ESLint combined with Babel for syntax highlighting has made my life so much
nicer.

[https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/lint-like-
it-s-2015-6987d44c...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/lint-like-
it-s-2015-6987d44c5b48)

------
exratione
Once you are over the initial hurdle of creating a config file, which is sort
of like picking words you like while browsing a dictionary, ESLint is a great
replacement for the JSHint and JSCS combination - much more compact and less
finicky.

Here's a simple .eslintrc that hits pretty much all the high points and syntax
conventions that people fight over, while leaving the things that most people
agree on as the standard defaults:

[https://www.exratione.com/2015/07/eslint-as-a-replacement-
fo...](https://www.exratione.com/2015/07/eslint-as-a-replacement-for-jshint-
and-jscs/)

------
eltaco
ESLint is pretty awesome - the project has a great team and always adding new
functionality (cache and then parallel linting sound great)!

Although it isn't unique for all the features listed, as JSCS has the same
things: an autoconfigure feature, built-in (as well as user created)
presets/configs, multiple formatters, custom plugins/rules, custom parsers
(esprima/espree/babel), autofixing of almost all rules. Hopefully both
projects can benefit or integrate better together more in the future? (I
contribute to both!)

I think autofixing for all rules (maybe with
[https://github.com/cst/cst](https://github.com/cst/cst)) would be a nice goal
for the future when thinking about the next-generation of linters. Making it
easier to update configs when new rules/options are added would be nice as
well.

------
Lazare
ESLint is a very solid tool. As others have noted, you do need to find a good
config, but the airbnb JS style guide comes with a very, very good one:
[https://github.com/airbnb/javascript](https://github.com/airbnb/javascript)

------
Tankenstein
Been using eslint for a while now, it truly is great. Using it with the airbnb
javascript conf for react development often catches stupid style mistakes and
helps my team keep in the same style.

------
lhnz
ESLint is nice but it's a pain to setup. A lot of people are beginning to use
standard linters built on top of it like `semistandard` [0] .

[0]
[https://github.com/Flet/semistandard](https://github.com/Flet/semistandard)

------
draw_down
Recommended! My team uses eslint with the "Standard" style, no more arguments
about how a for-loop should be written.
[http://standardjs.com/](http://standardjs.com/)

~~~
Lazare
Might be worth noting that despite the name, feross/standard uses a very
controversial and non-standard style. Notably, it enforces no semicolons.

There's nothing _wrong_ with that as a style, but it's certainly not any sort
of standard.

Edit: The airbnb style guide I linked in my other comment is probably a lot
closer to what most people would think of as a "standard" config. Not better
_per se_ , just more common.

~~~
draw_down
Yes, it's in quotes and capitalized for a reason. I did not pick the name.

About the style itself, it very closely matches what we were doing anyway,
before it came along. Semicolons are dumb.

------
deadprogram
We switched Cylon.js
([https://github.com/hybridgroup/cylon/](https://github.com/hybridgroup/cylon/))
to use ESLint a few months back. Great tool!

------
hippich
speaking of config, keep in mind that eslint comes with easy configurator to
get going: `eslint --init`

